# Arlovski vs Silvia



## Andrew Green (Apr 17, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxHtqk1jLIU&search=ufc

Another big upset...


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 17, 2006)

As Former Boxers say, Power is the last thing to go! The Pit Bull got what he deserved in my opinion. Trying to punch with a puncher, a definite no no.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 17, 2006)

I see him landing his shot, knocking him down, going in for the finish and leaving himself open cause he was thinking he had the win before he did.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 17, 2006)

Yup! assumption is the Mutha.... Either way, Arlovski is a much more talented fighter. Tim is pretty one dimensional, punching for the most part. Arlovski played Tim's game and lost, serves him right.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 17, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> I see him landing his shot, knocking him down, going in for the finish and leaving himself open cause he was thinking he had the win before he did.


 
No doubt. Got caught going in for the kill.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 17, 2006)

Stupid mistake.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 17, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Stupid mistake.


 
and a valuable learning experience.


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 17, 2006)

Man I wish that had played out differently. Having won your last 6 fights or so all in the first round puts pressure on you to go for the kill....stupid mistake. Arlovski is the better fighter, but as they say, anything can happen.

7sm


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 17, 2006)

Leading with the chin is never a good idea.
Arlovski is the better fighter but at any given time things unexpected happen


----------



## MJS (Apr 17, 2006)

I havent seen the entire fight, but caught the tail end when I got home from work.  I thought for sure that Arlovski had the win, and was surprised to see Silvia recover and get the win.  I'm sure there will be a rematch in the future.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 17, 2006)

hmmmm, I saw a guy get hit and go down, and keep enough of himself together to keep his feet inbetween him and the other guy. I also saw Silvia stand up as soon as possible even though he was partial exposed. It is not the easiest to hit a moving target as spectators and watchers think.  I also saw Silvia hit with I though a nice shot to the chin and then hit Arlovski again before he could get up. He did not place his head away from the other guy. The second shot slowed Arlovski even more and then Silvia fell on him and just punched until he won. 

Lots of lessons to learn in there, for me at least.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 17, 2006)

post fight interviews:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 17, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> post fight interviews:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=dgCqtKxj7Kk




Thanks!


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 17, 2006)

Removed due to copyright violations...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 17, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Removed due to copyright violations...



I was wondering if that was the case. As it has not been released to video or public viewing yet.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Apr 17, 2006)

if you do a search on google you can see the fight.
If you watch the slow-mo replays closely, especially the birds eye view.....you can see that silvia hits arlovski on the neck, right around the carotid sinus.....sleepy time.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 17, 2006)

Whatever the outcome it sure sounds like an interesting fight!
Hopefully the rematch will be even better!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 18, 2006)

This was the first time that I'd seen Arlovski fight.  He sure is fast, for a heavy weight.  I agree with the previous sentiments - he tried to fight Sylvia's game, and that turned out to be a mistake.  I don't think standing is a reasonable way to try and beat Sylvia - it's far too likely he'll hit you, hard.  And with Sylvia, it just takes one.


----------



## Rook (Apr 19, 2006)

That match ending was a freak accident.  Arlovski is one of the best in the world and I have no doubt he will soon regain his heavyweight belt - lets just hope that Zuffa doesn't make him fight a bunch before he gets another title shot - he's clearly the best the UFC has.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 20, 2006)

I hope he didn't swallow his fangs!


----------



## ace (Apr 20, 2006)

I think this will eventually become a trilogy.
They both have a win over each other........ I saw the first one
missed the second & hope for a third. They are both great fighters.
And I think number 3 will be even more interesting & the stakes will
be at there highest.


----------



## Davejlaw (Apr 21, 2006)

What a soft knockout! I never thought that I'd see Andrei go down from a phantom punch like that, especially after he popped Sylvia right on the button. Arlovski is an unbelieveable talent and a physical specimen but I guess you have to take any guy that's 6'8 270 very seriously. The better fighter didn't win that fight though so it was a big disappointment.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 21, 2006)

Not the way I wanted the fight to end! But did anyone else notice that Silvia looked a little less flabby? Maybe he changed his training reg.


----------



## Rook (Apr 21, 2006)

Heavyweight restriction - he has to be 265 lbs. or less:

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=LearnUFC.Rules

That also explains why no one bigger than Silva is around.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 21, 2006)

Rook said:
			
		

> Heavyweight restriction - he has to be 265 lbs. or less:
> 
> http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=LearnUFC.Rules
> 
> That also explains why no one bigger than Silva is around.




Is that the largest weight class?


----------



## Marvin (Apr 21, 2006)

Rook said:
			
		

> Heavyweight restriction - he has to be 265 lbs. or less:
> 
> http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=LearnUFC.Rules
> 
> That also explains why no one bigger than Silva is around.


But thats not a new rule is it? He seemed thinner than his last fight.


----------

